# kambal sa uma



## niernier

I often hear this title of a new show on tv, Kambal sa Uma. But I don't know what uma is. Does anybody know what it means?

Salamat po!


----------



## rockjon

I think it means attachment or commonality to a place. I'm not exactly sure if this is right since I asked someone to define uma for me. 

Kambal sa uma refers to an old movie before involves twins that have physical features of rats. Uma is going to refer maybe to the same place where they were born.  

The other meaning is that it can refer to a place in general or a something that we're attached to or an attachment. For example, if we worked in the same building, you could refer to the building as our uma.  I guess the uma can also refer to a place where we make tambay or hangout.


----------



## jhia

ei, there's a word UMA in HILIGAYNON, which means FARM. 
TWINS in the FARM. Does that make sense? hehe

Hope that helps. (^_^)


----------



## niernier

jhia said:


> ei, there's a word UMA in HILIGAYNON, which means FARM.
> TWINS in the FARM. Does that make sense? hehe
> 
> Hope that helps. (^_^)




In Bicol, uma(stress on second syllable) also means farm. Surprisingly, Hiligaynon and Bicol share the same word for farm.  In fact, all my friends think that it means farm especially because the twins were borned in a nearby farm. *Twins on Farm. *It is also the first thing I thought of but in Tagalog the stress of uma is on the first syllable.  There is a difference in pronunciation. I thought of googling it and it turns out that rockjon got the meaning right. Uma in Tagalog means attachment or commonality. So the title in English is *Twins by Attachment. *Meaning, when one suffers pain, the other also suffers. The movie depicts this kind of attachment.





rockjon said:


> I think it means attachment or commonality to a place. I'm not exactly sure if this is right since I asked someone to define uma for me.
> 
> Kambal sa uma refers to an old movie before involves twins that have physical features of rats. Uma is going to refer maybe to the same place where they were born.
> 
> The other meaning is that it can refer to a place in general or a something that we're attached to or an attachment. For example, if we worked in the same building, you could refer to the building as our uma. I guess the uma can also refer to a place where we make tambay or hangout.



Was it an old movie, the Kambal sa Uma!? I never heard of that. I thought its a new series aired on the Philippine Television.


Guys, Thank you all for your input. Cheers.


----------



## jhia

In Bicol, uma(stress on second syllable) also means farm. Surprisingly, Hiligaynon and Bicol share the same word for farm.

Yeah, the pronunciation is also the same. I know few of your words with the same meaning as ours but this will be out of topic so I won't elaborate.

Ciao! (^_^)


----------



## Ajura

niernier said:


> In Bicol, uma(stress on second syllable) also means farm. Surprisingly, Hiligaynon and Bicol share the same word for farm.  In fact, all my friends think that it means farm especially because the twins were borned in a nearby farm. *Twins on Farm. *It is also the first thing I thought of but in Tagalog the stress of uma is on the first syllable.  There is a difference in pronunciation. I thought of googling it and it turns out that rockjon got the meaning right. Uma in Tagalog means attachment or commonality. So the title in English is *Twins by Attachment. *Meaning, when one suffers pain, the other also suffers. The movie depicts this kind of attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it an old movie, the Kambal sa Uma!? I never heard of that. I thought its a new series aired on the Philippine Television.
> 
> 
> Guys, Thank you all for your input. Cheers.



It's very easy to say why bikolano shares vocubalary with bisaya langages, bikolano is sister of visayan-mansakan.

Uma for is old tagalog for farm.


----------



## sara89

well i have a question someone send me this ms my name is patty "kapati. Ui natayo mahal kita kaibigan" does someone knows what dos that mean?


----------



## Ajura

jhia said:


> In Bicol, uma(stress on second syllable) also means farm. Surprisingly, Hiligaynon and Bicol share the same word for farm.
> 
> Yeah, the pronunciation is also the same. I know few of your words with the same meaning as ours but this will be out of topic so I won't elaborate.
> 
> Ciao! (^_^)





niernier said:


> I often hear this title of a new show on tv, Kambal sa Uma. But I don't know what uma is. Does anybody know what it means?
> 
> Salamat po!


In tagalog it would be kambal nang bukid./Kambal nang sakahan


----------



## mataripis

Hi! the word "uma" is an ethnic word also existing in Dumaget. "Uma" in modern Tagalog is "abot"(proximity/nearness). I encountered this word in a name of a place called "Umaen" ,i asked the dumaget people and they said it means "I abot" or " e abot".then kambal sa uma may mean "kambal na abotan" or "kambal sa abotan" meaning almost identical.In modern Tagalog, it exist as "nakahanda" like in this sentence ," Naka umang ang parusa sa mga taong suwail at walang pagkilala sa Maykapal" ( Punishments are intended/prepared for ungodly people)


----------

